# Denver brisket smokin!



## smokindenny (Jun 21, 2014)

Hello all -
I'm new here, and was just searching for some brisket tips when I stumbled on this site.  Tons of great info - I could kill many days sitting here reading!  I'm in Denver, use a large BGE, and while I'm not new to smoking, it seems I have questions every single time...looking forward to learning more!
First question - having a crew over tomorrow and I bought a whole packer brisket as well as a separate flat, for a total of around 18 pounds I think.  I know the total time doesn't really change with more meat, as long as the heat can circulate well, which it does in the Egg.  Just looking for tips on when to add the second, smaller flat as well as when to pull the packer to separate and do burnt ends.  Cuz you gotta have burnt ends, right??
thanks all!!


----------



## gary s (Jun 21, 2014)

Hey Denny, welcome from East Texas. Rule of thumb is about 1.5 hours per pound give or take. I smoke at 225º low and slow after about 6 hours I'll pull my brisket and wrap it in butcher paper then back on the smoker for another 6 or so hours (till done)  Lots of people use foil it will seal in all the moisture and help get it done a little quicker. butcher paper holds in moisture (not as much as foil) but allows a better firmer bark.

I smoked a brisket and a bunch of other stuff a few weeks ago and took pictures as I went. here is the link, check it out may be something helpful.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/163045/saturday-brisket-and-other-stuff

Good Luck

Gary S


----------



## biguglysmoker (Jun 21, 2014)

Last whole brisket I did was smoked until it was @ 135 then I removed the point added more rub to the split and smoked about 2 more hours. After that it was placed in a foil pan, I added a can of beef broth and cover with foil. Continued to cook 3 more hours then cut point into cubes. Smoked cubes about 2 hours stirring and adding more rub about every 30 min. until done to liking. Glad to here you join the group and good luck. Everyone seemed to like mine I started with 14 lbs and had nothing left. With the other food that was make didn't think 10 people could eat that much.


----------



## smokindenny (Jun 21, 2014)

Awesome - thanks for the info guys!  I'll post the process and pics when I get started tonight.  Guessing this is gonna be about a 15 hr job, so looks like an all nighter for me!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 21, 2014)

Welcome, glad ya joined us !


----------



## rvial (Jun 21, 2014)

l spend many hours a week browsing these forums.  I love seeing the builds!


----------

